# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > HoL Archive >  Ingersoll Locks

## H o L

Ingersoll Locking Devices - catalouge.  Aircraft locks but mentions 10 lever locks at the end. c1949

----------


## H o L

1 Mar 1946 - *641072* - Ingersoll Ltd, L W Young & J W Taylor. - Improvements in Plug and Cylinder Type Mechanism.

----------

